# Sayin goodbye for awhile



## tomtlb66 (Mar 19, 2011)

My dear brothers and sisters  in Christ. I will be leaving this forum for awhile due to all the recent events that have taken place in my life. My custody battle for my children begins shortly and my focus will be on them. I want to thank everyone for all the prayers and support that you have given me and my family. It seems like a bad situation gets worse everyday. I know God is in control, He will bring victory. I love each and everyone of you, I hope I inspired you, because you did me. My prayers are that every need on this forum will be met. I will gladly keep praying for you all, and keep me in your prayers. Thursday begins the process of fighting for my children. They need me, and I need them. I also would like you to pray for their mom, she has gone down a path and I fear for her soul and her safety. Thank you again, and God bless you all. Tom


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll keep you in my prayers.  I appreciated all your posts and will look forward to your return.  Wishing you the best of luck in your custody battle.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll pray that things will go well for you,brother.You have been a blessing to me.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 19, 2011)

It's difficult to say goodbye to a brother in Christ, even for a short season, but we all wish you success and we'll be praying that things will go your way in the courts.
God bless you and you children.
Please keep in touch.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Take care and god bless.


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 19, 2011)

Brother I will keep you in my prayers, there is victory ahead hold on and don't let go of the Master hand for He is coming soon.

Your Brother in Chirst,
Ron


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 19, 2011)

Praying for God's miracle in your life......................................RW


----------



## gtparts (Mar 19, 2011)

Tom, you are in my prayers. May God's grace and mercy carry you through these trying times. Prayers sent for you beautiful children and their mom, also.


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 19, 2011)

Tom you are truly an inspiration to me.We have spiritual battles in life.My prayer for you and your family is that THE LORD will be in the midst of it all.I feel that you have fought long and hard,and years ago I went through something very similar to what your problem sounds like.If you need someone to talk to,send me a PM,and I will give you my personal contact info.I love you,and may all of your actions be prayerfully sought for the will of THE LORD.

Michael


----------



## speedcop (Mar 19, 2011)

Tom always remember in our darkest hour God is always the closest. Your faith will be tested, stay strong in the Lord. We pray for you and your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers are continuing you and your family. Come back as soon as you can and be sure to post us a victory thread.


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 20, 2011)

Tom, please keep in touch when you can.  I'll be praying for your situation and family.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 21, 2011)

praying that every thing works out. My aunt sings a song at church that's say stand still and let GOD move. good luck.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 21, 2011)

prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 21, 2011)

I pray Gods perfect will be done, and for His mercy and grace to cover your entire family.  Come back when you can, God bless.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll be praying for all of you! Everything else in life doesn't mean nothing compared to "God & Family"


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 29, 2011)

I was thinking about you the other day. You and your family will be in my prayers. Stay strong and God Bless.


----------



## Lorri (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry just got back on - I will keep you in my prayers and keep your eyes on God and he will guide you in the direction you need to be.  Praying for you, your children and your ex wife.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 31, 2011)

Prayers sent Tom.


----------

